# Farmgirl needs advice!!!Frontier rotary cutter?



## dianeflys

Hi all!! New to the forum, though have been lurking for a while.... Wonderful advice here for a girl new to tractors....

Just bought a Kubota L2800 with LA463 loader (43 hrs. $13,500.....did I do ok on the price?...). ANYWAY, now looking for a rotary cutter to cut approx. 5 acres in pasture and fields. Some rocks, etc. Will mow it 5-6 times a year. Am looking at a Frontier RC1060 with slip clutch, minimally used, for $899.00. Will this do the job?..Is the price right?...Thank you all for your comments/suggestions.
Diane


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome aboard Diane ! The RC1060 is a light duty rotary cutter. It will do what you propose but you need to clean up the rocks and keep in mind that any type of heavy duty type shredding/clearing work will run the risk of damaging this cutter. For field mowing it will do fine. 

Just to give you an idea of what I am getting at.........my 4 ft. rotary cutter weighs about 660 lbs. it is a medium duty cutter. The RC1050 weighs about 590 lbs. The RC1060 uses 11 guage sheet on the skirts and deck. (read not very strong and easily bent). By comparison, my cutter uses 3/8 inch I beam for the skirts and 8 guage steel for the deck. 

If cost is not a prime issue, you might want to consider a medium duty rotary cutter such as the MX5 or similar cutter. 

Coop usually carries Rhino cutters (at least in my area). They are a good brand. 

Woods is also a very good line of rotary cutters although a bit pricey. 

There are many other good lines of cutters as well but just wanted to throw a few out their to look at. 

If a light duty cutter meets your needs, you may want to check with Tractor Supply Center (TSC). They carry the King Kutter line of impliments. The 5 foot "County Line" (made by King Kutter for TSC) rotary cutter is $899 new. 

Shop around various tractor and equipment dealers and check to see what they have sitting on their lot. Sometimes a piece of equipment will not sell and sit there for a long time and they mark it down to move it. That is how I got my rotary cutter. It is a tad small for my needs but at $500 for a new medium duty rotary cutter, I could not pass that deal up. I added a slip clutch and cleaned up the cutter and it was like new. 

Frontier makes good stuff albeit a tad over priced do to their color and association with John Deere. 

If you get the Frontier RC1060, go over the cutter CAREFULLY. Check to ensure ALL of the hardware it TIGHT.....ESPECIALLY the gearbox bolts. (this is something that must be checked FREQUENTLY on ALL rotary cutters). If the bolts and hardware are loose, I would verify that they are not bent. Make sure the gearbox oil is at the proper level. Have the dealer grease ALL of the zirk fittings and replace those that will not accept grease. 

A note of caution: Be sure to ALWAYS wear safety glass or some type of eye protection since this cutter apparently has no chain guage kit on it. 

Offer the $750 and see what the response is.   Good luck and let us know how you make out! :cheers:


----------



## dianeflys

Thank you TF Admin for your well thought out response! It was very helpful. Well, after doing more research here and talking to folks, I now believe a flail mower is what we want! Agri Supply has a Caroni, 59", but it is the TL1500 model. I think I'd rather have the TM1900 model in 56" as the TM's are more substantial, (according to the Caroni website). Agri Supply only carries the TM Model in a 73" width. Too big for our tractor. Sigh...

I guess my question is: has anyone had experience with the TL1500? I did a search here and didn't come up with anything. For our needs we don't require a heavy duty mower, nor do I want the lightest weight. I'd like something somewhat substantial that will take a bit of a beating. Should I be looking at another brand?...Sadly, TF, cost is an issue... 

Please forgive if this has all been covered here a million times! and thanks in advance for the input!..Diane


----------



## Live Oak

Diane, unless your fields are well kept and rock or other debry free........stick with the rotary cutter. Flail mowers do make a real nice, smooth, even cut BUT they hate rocks or anything else that can bet caught up in the chains and the flail blades are not a lot of fun to change out. Flail mowers are VERY expensive to boot. If it turns out that you don't like or the flail mower does not cut like you want, it will be very difficult to sell. Just my opinion mind you.


----------



## Ac7000

i have a woods - some model like 870 brushbull? its an 8 footer. i love it. it cuts great and is tough as hell. unlike deere theres a reason for the price!


----------



## Live Oak

Hi Diane,

It has been almost a year. Can you follow up and tell us what rotary cutter you finally decided upon and how it has worked out and held up?


----------

